# Mullein? Good for smokers...



## nocomplykidd

Has anybody heard of this plant? Definately going to bring some with me when I hit the road this summer. It has many medicinal properties such as a respiratory aid and also is known to cure cancer.. I live in New Hampshire and have seen it everywhere around the farm I live on but just recently discovered what it was and decided to roll a "cigarette" of it and it noticibly helped my breathing haha. It can also be used as tea and a syrup to treat sore throats as well as having many other uses... just thought it would help a lot of people on here, especially smokers haha.


----------



## dprogram

Causes cancer?


----------



## nocomplykidd

haha * cure cancer *


----------



## rails2rails

If you're talking about Mullein with a soft spongy leaf that has fine white hairs, that's been used by indigenous peoples for ages. One known use is for coughs, lung ailments.


----------



## DregeDE

really . . . . .


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Yea heres the thing with mullein ur supposed to use it to help quit smoking by smoking the mullein instead. It takes the edge of the nic cravings. Its an expectorant when smoked. Tobacco is also an expectorant when smoked but its addictive. Smoking anything causes cancer. An expectorant makes u cough up mucus. Garlic and onions are also expectorants and theyre good for the lungs if u dont over do it. Mullein grows all over ther place.


----------



## Joni

well first off smoking anything changes what it does homeopathicly. now with that being said mullein is awesome! it is very helpful when in higher elevations than your used to to clear your lungs out to breath better. smoking it kinda defeats the purpose since smoking introduces extra crap into your lungs that you don't need. most homeopathic stuff has mild affects so you need a fair amount of it to work. tea is probably the best way to roll for ease of use and making it on the fly. Mullen leaves weigh practically nothing when dry so it is worthy of packing a Ziploc worth for the road. (it also makes great tinder, TP, etc.)

if your a smoker like me and prone to bronchitis. i came up with this years a ago to clear my lungs out before it turned into an upper respiratory infection.

in a std coffee cup put
-cayenne pepper ( the red fine ground stuff) as scoville hot as you can stand it, like a tsp to tbl measured. it breaks up mucus and makes your nose run if its working.
-fresh lemon juice probably enough to cover the bottom of the glass (its an astringent sorta thing) i use half a lemon if i got it.
-mullein enuf to fill your palm at most
-black tea strong like coffee
-honey to taste. like a lot of it so it will coat your throat like cough syrup.
-whole cloves/clove oil optional if your sore or something this works as a numbing agent.
if you balance it just right it tastes kinda like chai tea with one hella kick.

make the water super hot.... don't rush drinking it... sips are better than guzzle.

eat a diet with few toxins/chemicals as possible while doing homeopathic stuff it has a better affect. usually i take this 3 times a day after a meal. after about a week of this you'll be good as new. i have used this on other ppl and its works every time. it just takes time to work all that icky stuff out naturally. and yes you be hacking, spitting, running nose the whole time.

hope this helps...
-Joni


----------



## pir8 qu33n

Bronchial problems? Fresh ginger root, about the size of your thumb, 2 whole lemons... Slice the ginger down, break lemons down and put all parts in about 23 or 24 ounces of water COLD. THEN SLOWLY bring to a light boil, keep it going and start breathing the steam. It's rhizome and peel so keep it going till the ginger starts getting soft, stirring occasionally. Too high a heat will just boil off the oils so keep it slow. Honey as a sweetener, raw would be best for antiseptic antimicrobial antifungal qualities found IN that raw honey. Ginger and lemon are good to just keep in your bag period, immunity and stomach applications.


----------



## Joni

pir8 qu33n said:


> Bronchial problems? Fresh ginger root, about the size of your thumb, 2 whole lemons... Slice the ginger down, break lemons down and put all parts in about 23 or 24 ounces of water COLD. THEN SLOWLY bring to a light boil, keep it going and start breathing the steam. It's rhizome and peel so keep it going till the ginger starts getting soft, stirring occasionally. Too high a heat will just boil off the oils so keep it slow. Honey as a sweetener, raw would be best for antiseptic antimicrobial antifungal qualities found IN that raw honey. Ginger and lemon are good to just keep in your bag period, immunity and stomach applications.



oh yeah for sure ginger is amazing stuff. you could totally add that to the above recipe with no ill effects. great everday tincture and tasty i i might add ^-^ but yeah mullen the first post is an awsome expectorant with not too bad of a taste that can be found on the side of the road for a habitual smoker.


----------



## Kim Chee

pir8 qu33n said:


> Bronchial problems? Fresh ginger root, about the size of your thumb, 2 whole lemons... Slice the ginger down, break lemons down and put all parts in about 23 or 24 ounces of water COLD. THEN SLOWLY bring to a light boil, keep it going and start breathing the steam. It's rhizome and peel so keep it going till the ginger starts getting soft, stirring occasionally. Too high a heat will just boil off the oils so keep it slow. Honey as a sweetener, raw would be best for antiseptic antimicrobial antifungal qualities found IN that raw honey. Ginger and lemon are good to just keep in your bag period, immunity and stomach applications.



Drink that stuff when you're finished inhaling it. Ginger tea is tasty.


----------



## satire

if you find mullein growing in the wild. The leaves are the best toilet paper substitute I have ever used


----------



## iamnoone

DregeDE said:


> really . . . . .





satire said:


> if you find mullein growing in the wild. The leaves are the best toilet paper substitute I have ever used



I've drank it, smoked it and wiped with it. Works wonders in every case. I hear stems even make good arrow shafts.

It's also a main ingredient in the local holistic shop's "cold and flu tea", along with rose hips and elder flower. Pretty sure those all grow nearly everywhere, so it'd probably be a good idea to grab what you can when you see it and save your next trip to the doctor.


----------



## acepotato

It's also great for asthma attacks. It seems counter intuitive to smoke something when your lungs are closing, but it opens up your lungs a lot, and does it quickly. My asthmatic travelin friends carry mullein around with them.


----------



## xeperu

I can vouch for mullein being a smooth smile. I just read a book called Smoking Plants of North America that talks about this and a lot of other plants that have been used by Indigenous peoples. Highly recommended if you're looking into tobacco alternatives and different perspectives on the benefits of smoking in a traditional context.


----------

